# Conexant HD Smartaudio 221 for XP



## thehappyimp (Sep 25, 2008)

thehappyimp isn't so happy. I've got a Compaq V3795TU running on XP. I'm trying to rectify the sond problem, but am not sure which driver to download: I've downloaded the UAA sp33867 as recommended and am now wondering which to download next: sp38615 or sp37816 or something else? This is for XP os. Would appreciate some help before thehappyimp pulls out all its hair in frustration.


----------



## prakasha mali (Sep 26, 2008)

i have got hp pavilion 2701tu with Vista pre installed and i have degrade it to xp but my audio device is not work properly


----------



## thehappyimp (Sep 25, 2008)

This what I did. After I downloaded the UAA sp33867, I rebooted. Then I plugged in headphone before it started up. Computer detected the software and did a search for the driver and downloaded it. And it worked. But sound still comes out both ways, so gotta tweak it a bit - low vol. on the computer, high vol, on headphone. But at least the mike works. Think headphone's gotta be plugged in before comptuer starts up. Haven't tested it again after that, so don't know yet.


----------

